# TTOC Pack



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Guys Just waiting for my pack to arrive ,  Just wanted some ideas on whats in it ? Seen a few topics saying that they got cds dvds is this for all packs ?? :lol:

JC :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We had a lot of goodies from Audi from the MkII launch ,unfortunately these have now run out :? At the moment the pack consists of the current Absolutte a membership card and some cards to promote the club.


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Do i get any TTOC stickers ??

JC :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ooops yes , knew I would forget something.


----------

